
Bitcoin is constantly on the rise. Will it ever crash? - noloblo
What is driving the the ever increasing value of BTC and ETH
======
mtgx
Crash as in temporary lose some value? Yes, it will, and as soon as this
summer. But crash as in "bite the dust and be forgotten", then it's highly
unlikely at this point.

ETH's growth is for a different reason, which is the fact that companies can
now do multi-million dollar fundraisers on it.

------
andirk
It is not constant as it does rise and fall. A crash means something severely
changed in people's confidence in Bitcoin. It will crash when people find
something that makes Bitcoin obsolete. Best to stay ahead of the cue ball.

------
afeezaziz
Bitcoin as per any other asset class will have its ups and downs. It will
crash when its perceived value is none but there is a lot of developments done
on the blockchain that will make Bitcoin to be seen as improving.

